# I'm now allowed to get a cat... but....



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

My brother and I moved into a townhouse type apartment, which is much larger than our old place so he says that its now okay for me to get a cat (originally before I moved in with him he had said it was okay for me to get a cat, but then changed his mind once I moved in..). However, he says that it MUST be declawed because he doesn't want his leather couches clawed up. 

I'm wondering if its even worth it to get a cat. My fiance still really wants one, but I'm completely against declawing. It would break my heart to have to get the procedure done. I thought about adopting an already declawed cat, but I'm afraid an older cat won't get along with my dog and my rodents (I keep some of the gerbils' tanks on the floor).


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think adopting an already declawed kitty would be your best bet then...if you visit shelters they will know each cats personality & history so will find a good match for you. They sometimes even have kittens that are declawed by their old owners (I worked for a shelter for 3yrs) Also declawed cats shouldn't bother your other pets as declawing usually makes them lose their hunting instincts.As for your dog, they maybe fearful as they've lost their main defence, but again the shelter staff can assist you in finding a cat for you & how to introduce the two.I agree you certainly shouldn't buy a kitten & get it declawed...it is a nasty procedure. There are nail caps you can put on a cat that stops the scratching, but you have to replace them every time the cat sheds its claws.I think checking out shelters is your best bet  good luck!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

If you do get a cat, even if it is already declawed (and I agree - don't go get a kitten that's not declawed and do it, but think about adopting one that's already been declawed. That's what I did - they need love too!) be careful because while they do often lose their hunting instincts, that doesn't mean they won't do anything with your gerbils if you leave the tanks on the floor. My family cat has always been terrified of all my rodents, but when we used to keep the gerbil tank out in the family room she would climb up on the tank when no one was around and pee on my gerbils  She never tried to attack them, and if we took them out she'd hiss and run away, but when they were in the tank she'd take the opportunity to mark her territory, I suppose.

I suggest if you do get a cat, even a declawed one, either find a room that you keep just for the gerbils where the cat is not allowed, or put them up on a high shelf where the cat can't reach them. If you don't want to do all that, at least make sure the top of the aquarium is well clipped on or weighed down by something really heavy so the cat can't knock it off.

Good luck!

Oh also check out this website, see if you can convince him on these (my aunt swears by them for her clawed kitties): http://www.softpaws.com/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I would not get any cat while living with someone who values an inanimate object (couch) over the well-being of a living creature. I am sorry, but if he is like that, I can see it causing a LOT of trouble for you in the future.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I hate to say it,but I agree with a jaguar. Not only that,but he has forced you too rehome 2 loving rattys that you loved very much. I just don't see it ending well.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

If I were you I would wait until you're not living with your brother anymore. Jaguar is right.. if he values his belongings over animals then it might cause some problems in the future. It sounds like he isn't enthusiastic about having a cat around, and that's not a great environment for one to be in.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree, I would wait until I wasn't living with him anymore..

I know that can be SUPER hard, I waited until I moved out of my dads house to get the rats I had been wanting since I was little, it made them even more special.

I've been waiting 13 years to get another dog, and will probably be waiting a few more.

It sucks, but you have to consider the feelings of the animal on this one..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> I would not get any cat while living with someone who values an inanimate object (couch) over the well-being of a living creature. I am sorry, but if he is like that, I can see it causing a LOT of trouble for you in the future.


I COMPLETELY agree with this.
One of my personal peeves (read: this disgusts me) is someone putting higher value on an object than a living creature. 


I would wait to get a cat, in general. Cats don't generally play by house rules. They get on furniture, they shed, they prowl around and get into stuff. If someone's so vain they would do this (declawing) to an animal, I can't see it working out.

HOWEVER, if you do end up getting, please adopt one that's already declawed. It's really an awful thing to do to cats but there's nothing to be done for the ones who have already suffered through it.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, plenty of shelters have declawed KITTENS... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Well if I don't get a cat he said that he would. He wanted a cat in the last place, but he thought having two dogs and a cat in that small apartment would be too much as long as I had my rodents. I feel that it would be better for me and my mate to adopt a cat rather than him, since he leaves his dog in a small carrier for 9 hours during the day and then also during the night while he sleeps.

I found a cat in a rescue who lost her home because her previous owners couldn't afford her or her sisters. I'm planning on trying to adopt her.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I found a cat in a rescue who lost her home because her previous owners couldn't afford her or her sisters. I'm planning on trying to adopt her.


Is she already declawed?
If not, please look for one already declawed. Don't be responsible for doing that to a cat.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I found two cats off of craigslist and have adopted them. They're settling in quite nicely. I wasn't expecting originally get two cats, but I'm not regretting adopting them in the slightest. Their previous owner got them because she had an old cat perviously and it was calm, but it passed away and she got these two young cats (the older is a year and half and the younger cat is 8 months) and she wasn't expecting them to be energetic and playful. She was also having a career change and wouldn't have time for them anymore and she said her knees hurt her too badly to change the litterbox anymore. They are already declawed and spayed.

The cat at the rescue didn't work out. Apparently I lived too far away for their liking. In my opinion, if I'm willing to drive 2 hours to pick her up then why would they be picky about where I live if she's "in desperate need of a home"? :/


----------

